# X crashing on exit after emerge -uDp world[solved]

## jserink

Hi All:

Running xfce and can no longer shutdown from the logout button in xfce, reason is X is crashing upon exit. This started after an emerge -uDp world over the weekend. From my Xorg.log.old:

[    78.120] (II) RADEON(0): 	004c544e31353450342d4c30310a007f

[    78.120] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 13638

[    78.125] (II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[   590.139] 

Backtrace:

[   590.139] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x4a00c8]

[   590.139] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x62c99) [0x462c99]

[   590.140] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fd044afe000+0xf2f0) [0x7fd044b0d2f0]

[   590.140] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (0x7fd042910000+0xce27) [0x7fd04291ce27]

[   590.140] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x56390) [0x456390]

[   590.140] 5: /usr/bin/X (DeleteWindow+0x268) [0x456608]

[   590.140] 6: /usr/bin/X (FreeClientResources+0xe6) [0x44d736]

[   590.140] 7: /usr/bin/X (FreeAllResources+0x3e) [0x44d7ee]

[   590.140] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24a8e) [0x424a8e]

[   590.140] 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fd043a76d1d]

[   590.140] 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x245f9) [0x4245f9]

[   590.140] Segmentation fault at address 0x10

[   590.140] 

Fatal server error:

[   590.140] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   590.140] 

[   590.140] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   590.140] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   590.140] 

[   590.149] (II) Power Button: Close

[   590.149] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.149] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.158] (II) Power Button: Close

[   590.158] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.158] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.166] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[   590.166] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.166] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.172] (II) Silitek USB Multimedia Keyboard : Close

[   590.172] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.172] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.179] (II) Silitek USB Multimedia Keyboard : Close

[   590.179] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.179] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.187] (II) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Close

[   590.187] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.187] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.194] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[   590.194] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   590.194] (II) Unloading evdev

[   590.209] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   590.209] (II) Unloading synaptics

[   590.209] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[   590.504] Output LCD1 disable success

[   590.510] Blank CRTC 0 success

[   590.511] Disable CRTC 0 success

[   590.511] Output CRT1 disable success

[   590.511] Blank CRTC 1 success

[   590.511] Disable CRTC 1 success

[   590.512] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[   590.512] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xcfffc000 0xcfffc000

[   590.512] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000

[   590.522] (II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

[   590.622] Enable CRTC 1 success

[   590.629] Unblank CRTC 1 success

[   590.629] Enable CRTC 0 success

[   590.636] Unblank CRTC 0 success

I have recompiled evdev (which was required to get my mouse and keyboard back after the update), xorg-server and glibc but the problem persists.

My machine:

jserink@jserinkturion ~ $ uname -a

Linux jserinkturion 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 1 12:24:04 SGT 2011 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

jserinkturion jserink # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-60-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Jun 2011 13:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r1::<unknown repository>, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pentoo /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/loki_val /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/amielke-overlay /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/wavilen /var/lib/layman/ruby /var/lib/layman/openoffice-geki /var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/graaff /usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr dvdread fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv ieee1394 ipv6 lock mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp opera oss pam pcre perl policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session sse sse2 ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd thunar truetype udev unicode xfce xine xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu trash brightness logout" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Any ideas?

Cheers,

johnLast edited by jserink on Tue Jul 26, 2011 2:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Veldrin

just the usual suspects: rebuild all x11-drivers (emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)) and a revdep-rebuild

----------

## jserink

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> just the usual suspects: rebuild all x11-drivers (emerge -a1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)) and a revdep-rebuild

 

Hi Veldrin:

Tried that, no joy. Still crashes on exit.

Any other ideas?

Cheers,

john

----------

## patrix_neo

I did all that, but since my nvidia module needed a re-compile, I did rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia before I started X again.

That worked for me, but I don't know if your ATI-card need to do that though.

----------

## jserink

Hi All:

Did a emerge -uDp world today folowed by a revdep-rebuild and the problem went away.

Cheers,

john

----------

## jserink

 *jserink wrote:*   

> Hi All:
> 
> Did a emerge -uDp world today folowed by a revdep-rebuild and the problem went away.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

Ok, its crashing again....

:)

----------

## patrix_neo

 *jserink wrote:*   

>  *jserink wrote:*   Hi All:
> 
> Did a emerge -uDp world today folowed by a revdep-rebuild and the problem went away.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

Made me laugh. Sorry. 

And - Cheers

Btw, I usually do a DNu world. p is for pretend, right? You will not compile anything with that one.

----------

## jserink

 *patrix_neo wrote:*   

>  *jserink wrote:*    *jserink wrote:*   Hi All:
> 
> Did a emerge -uDp world today folowed by a revdep-rebuild and the problem went away.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

I do the p first to see what its going to do. If it looks sane, then I take the p out.

I've got a work around, in XFce I click the shutdown button which takes me back to the console as X crashes. I restart X, don't run anything and click the XFce shutdown button and again and it closes down nicely.

:)

John

----------

## jserink

Ok, my work around appears to only work at the office where I have an external monitor connected...

At home with my laptop on its own, it doesn't seem to work, I have to su and then shutdown.

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Ok, I did a emerge -uDp world about 10 days ago and after when I ran revdep-rebuild it kept recompiling the same packages every time I ran it. So, did this:

lafilefixer --justfixit

Then ran revdep-rebuild again and all was well.

After a reboot when I exited xfce4 it all shutdown properly. I've been running it now for almost 2 weeks and that is the case, it works now.

So, I'm not sure if it was the emerge -uDp world that fixed it or the lafilefixer --justfixit but anyway, it all works now.

Cheers,

John

----------

